# Pea Gravel and Cycling Questions



## British (Aug 8, 2009)

Hello, all. I have a few questions regarding Pea Gravel and Cycling. 

*Pea Gravel:*
Okay. I will be using Pea Gravel for my aquariums as a cheaper alternative to Aquarium Gravel. It is sold for around $4 a bag at my Wal-Mart. I will rinse it very well and let it dry before adding it to my aquarium. I just got money so right now all I have are empty aquariums, filters, lights, stands and food. Here are my questions regarding the gravel. 

1.) How many pounds of gravel are in one cubic foot of Pea Gravel?

I have Googled this question, but I cannot seem to find the answer. I am also on an iPod Touch because I currently do not have access to my mum's laptop so it got me a trifle frustrated. 

2.) For non-planted aquaria, how many inches of gravel should I have? 

I was planning on about an inch. Is this too much, or too little?

*Cycling:*
These are my 'first' aquaria and I have recently learned about cycling. I have never cycled a tank before and plan on doing a fishless cycle. Here are my questions regarding cycling. 

1.) What type of Ammonia source (other than fish food) can I use? 

I've heard of pure ammonia, but I would like to know what it does, the dose per gallon, brands, cost, ect. 

2.) How long does it take to cycle an aquarium on average?

I have heard anywhere from 3-6 weeks, is this correct?

3.) How often and how large of water changes should I be doing to cycle this aquarium?

I will be using a gravel vaccum to do water changes. 

4.) During cycling, when using the gravel vaccum to do water changes, should I be vaccuming the gravel or just performing a water change?

I just do not want to disturb any benificial bacteria. (I get a little overly-worried about my tanks. Sorry.)

5.) How often should I be testing the water?

I have an API Liquid Master Test Kit. 

I think that's all of the questions I had. I do have a few odds and end questions as well. 

1.) Introducing the least agressive fish first will be the most benificial route to go, correct?

I thought that maybe this way to more aggressive ones wouldn't feel like others were invading their territory. Just a personal theory. 

2.) If water changes are kept up, is over-stocking okay? 

I'm accuiring these fish from a friend that cannot take proper care of them and cannot find another home for them. He wants to euthinize these fish but I got him to wait until I can get my tank up and cycled and he will be giving them to me. They are the fish listed in my Mixed Community fish tank. My tank is almost three times larger than his 12 gallon. It's not a major size difference, but it's much more room for the fish. We have been seeking out someone to take these fish for three months and after no luck, I have decided to take these fish in and provide them with a home where I can ensure they are well taken care of, even if I do not have the exact tank size this number of fish require. I am willing to keep up with my water changes and try to ensure a happy, healthy life for them. 

That's all for now. I apologize for asking so many questions, I just want to do this right for the well-being of these fish. 

Sincerely,
British 

3.)


----------



## Guber (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't know the exact method of pure ammonia to use...but I did the pure ammonia method and I also picked up a API Freshwater Liquid Test kit...i poured in a capful of the cap used on the test tubes in the kit once a day for my cycling and it seemed to work fine. keep in mind this was in a 20 gallon aquarium so it would obviously be more in a larger aquarium. Wait around and someone more experienced with that than i will answer your questions for sure. Another method i may try in a future aquarium is the raw shrimp method which is taking a filter bag or similar bag, putting a raw frozen (obviously unbreaded) shrimp in it and weighting it down in the tank and letting it sit until you see results of a cycle on your test kit. Also No overstocking wouldn't be ok even if water changes are kept up. 

Also you wont be needing to change any water during the cycling. And for changing the water once fish are introduced...I do 20-25% water changes once a week. Some may do 50% every couple weeks. Whatever you feel most comfortable with i would say go for.


----------



## British (Aug 8, 2009)

Well, I'll definately be doing more water changes due to the amount of fish (like, 45% twice weekly.) I just do not want these fishes lives to end because of a stupid purchase. I am going to do everything I can to help them. What brands of pure ammonia are suggested around here?


----------



## Guber (Jan 29, 2009)

Try going to an Ace hardware and ask for Pure Ammonia. or any hardware store i'm sure...generally it'll be called "plumbers strength or janitorial strength" just ask for pure ammonia that has no additives of any sort and they'll know what you need. This isn't a bad site to read up on for the fishless cycling either 

Fishless Cycling Made Easy

But yeah, keep your eyes on this thread...someone more experienced then me is bound to come around. I've really only been keeping fish maybe 5 or 6 months now and haven't had the greatest success until this last month and a half. I've begun to think though it wasn't my fault i was losing so many fish. I think my petsmart just isn't the best spot for fish sales.


----------



## British (Aug 8, 2009)

Is that cheaper than ammonia purcased at a pet shop? I'm on a pretty low budget here.


----------



## Guber (Jan 29, 2009)

I've never heard of pet stores selling pure ammonia no. Your best would be would be a hardware store.


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

i have never used this, but some members have cycled their tank with shrimp.....( i dont mean freshwater shrimp either)............a single shrimp from a seafood market put in the water will start to breakdown and release ammonia and help the cycle the same way straight ammonia will..........Its proba bly a little more messy, but some members have done it with success.........Hopefully they chime in and explain it better than i can


----------



## British (Aug 8, 2009)

I'd prefer not using something that will break apart. I think I want to use the pure ammonia method but I would like to know more about it. If I were to do a cycle with fish, I'd want to use feeders but i'm too scared to let any diseases into my tank. Plus I wouldn't have anything to do with any fish I used to cycle the tank. Unless I got two feeder goldfish and gave them to my cousin if they survived cycling.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

It occured to me that perhaps you can speed up the cycling process by borrowing(okay, taking) some filter material from your friends tank that is parting with the fish or your cousin's tank. It is called seeding your tank. The beneficial bacteria needed will already be developed in these tanks and by adding some of the filter material and a cup of substrate from one of these tanks,, you could jumpstart the nitrification process in your own tank. Assuming the fish in the tank you get the filter material or substrate from are healthy,,You would simply need to keep the material you borrow wet in tank water while you transfer it to your tank. The filter material could be stuffed in the filter of your tank and the gravel could be placed in a section of nylon and tied shut . Stuff or push the nylon with gravel into your gravel and leave all material in the tank for three weeks. 
If you choose to do this you will indeed need to add a couple to four or five fish depending on tank size the same day you put the seed material in or bacteria will die from lack of food. Or you could simply pretend to feed fish a little each day and monitor water with test kit to observe whether or when ammonia,and nitrite rise and fall, and nitrates appear.


----------



## British (Aug 8, 2009)

He has no filter in his tank. No décor, or gravel either. These fish are in bad conditions and I come over daily to do 5 gal water changes.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Given the fact that the fish are literally waiting for the tank to be cycled, I would cycle it with the fish. You don't say how many there are, but if they're in a 12g now and your tank is 3 times bigger, it should work fine. I always use fish, never the fishless methods that seem a lot of fuss for nothing. Provided you introduce sufficient bacteria with the fish, the fish will not be stressed (other than from the move itself, but not from ammonia or nitrite) and none will die as a result. 

Bacteria seeding can, as 1077 mentioned, come from any thing with a surface moved from an established tank (gravel, wood, rocks, plants, decor, filter media...) and/or from a biological bacteria supplement like Seachem's Stability. Nutrafin's Cycle also works (although technically it is not live bacteria like Seachem's is), and API make one called (I think) Stress Zyme. In the US you can also get a frozen culture [Bio-something...sorry I can't remember the name--we can't get it in Canada].

Fishless cycling takes 2-8 weeks because that's how long it takes the bacteria to become established. By adding bacteria with the fish, you do it in a day. I have several times. And interestingly I just finished reading an article by Diana Walstad pursuant to another thread from Mikaila31 in which she says she always cycles new tanks in one day, adding plants and fish the same day. You're not intending to have plants you said, but the principle is the same. This seems by far the preferred method especially in your circumstances. The bacteria simly has to be sufficient to handle the ammonia produced by the fish, and away you go--no fuss, no mess as they say.

Byron.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I am like Byron in so much as I have nearly always used fish for the maturing or (cycling) of newly established tanks. In this case however ,I feel that twenty or twenty five fish would be way too many to begin with. I am not a fan of most bacteria in a bottle supplements but feel that they would do no harm and some report ,, that they have had success with using them to help establish bacteria colonies.If you have no access to any established bacteria from active disease free tank, or seed material as it is often called, Then were it me, and it ain't,, I would use the five hatchet fish, or the three mollies to help establish the bacteria in your tank. I would feed these fish tiny amount of food every other day while using the test kit you have(good choice) to monitor the water to ensure ammonia levels were kept at non lethal levels. After a couple weeks, I would add another two or three fish and repeat this process until all fish were moved. I fear,, (almost certain) that adding the majority of these fish too quickly, with or without seed material and or bacterial supplements,, will or could result in sick and or dead fish.


----------



## British (Aug 8, 2009)

My friend has twenty-nine fish in his aquarium. He has no filter, no décor, no substrate, nothing. These fish are already in bad conditions and I have to go over there every day to do water changes of about 45%. He has the following inhabitants:

1 Angelfish
1 Red-Tailed Shark
1 Honey Gourami
1 Mystery Snail
1 Ghost Knife
1 Ropefish
3 Pencilfish
3 Female Bettas
3 Mollies
3 Platies
5 Hatchetfish
5 Corydoras

If Im not mistaken he has tetras and ghost cats as well. I do not want to risk these fish further harm by using them to cycle. If I purchase Seachem Stability and five feeder goldfish, will the tank cycle quicker? I am anxious to get these fish into my tank before it's too late, but I am not going to endanger them and use them to cycle. I have $60 right now and will be using around $10 to purchase two bags of Pea Gravel, and another $12 for the Seachem Stability and the feeders. (hopefully it's not more than that.) and I ABSOLUTELY need the rest for my personal needs to pay my bills, buy food, ect. I might be able to afford some more feeders seeing as there like a nicle a fish. I can give them to my little cousins after cycling is over, or feed them to my fathers catfish. Would a larger number of feeders speed up the cycling process with the Seachem added as well? This will need to be done for another tank as well. He has a three gallon that is worse off than the 12. Plus a Betta but he'll be coming home with me Sunday to an un-cycled tank that was all I could afford. It was meant for two bettas but I took the divider out. It's still pretty small but at least he'll have room to swim. This friend saw my wishlist of fish and decided he was jealous and bought them all for himself without knowledge of any of them.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

British said:


> My friend has twenty-nine fish in his aquarium. He has no filter, no décor, no substrate, nothing. These fish are already in bad conditions and I have to go over there every day to do water changes of about 45%. He has the following inhabitants:
> 
> 1 Angelfish
> 1 Red-Tailed Shark
> ...


Using fish you don't want to cycle is not sensible; it risks introducing pathogens, waste, parasites... for nothing. 

I've told you what I would do, if you don't believe me I can't help that. I and many others have cycled tanks with fish and never lost one or caused any stress other than the stress of moving the fish which will occur however you do this. I just set up a 115g tank last month and put 112 fish in it the day after I filled it. Five weeks later not one fish dead; no signs of any stress throughout and ammonia and nitrite were 0 every single day; nitrates have been 10 since the first week (normal for all my aquaria). Several years ago I had an emergency and had to drain my 115g, clean everything (gravel, rocks, plants, new filter media), refilled it, added Cycle (then), put all 130 fish back in--all the same day (in 12 hours, a lot of work). Not one loss. I can assure you I would not mislead anyone into endangering their fish.

Given their present state, which is not only deplorable (not your fault) but highly risking their health and survival, I wouldn't hesitate to fill the tank, condition the water, add Stability and the fish. They will thank you.

Byron.


----------



## British (Aug 8, 2009)

1077 said:


> I am like Byron in so much as I have nearly always used fish for the maturing or (cycling) of newly established tanks. In this case however ,I feel that twenty or twenty five fish would be way too many to begin with. I am not a fan of most bacteria in a bottle supplements but feel that they would do no harm and some report ,, that they have had success with using them to help establish bacteria colonies.If you have no access to any established bacteria from active disease free tank, or seed material as it is often called, Then were it me, and it ain't,, I would use the five hatchet fish, or the three mollies to help establish the bacteria in your tank. I would feed these fish tiny amount of food every other day while using the test kit you have(good choice) to monitor the water to ensure ammonia levels were kept at non lethal levels. After a couple weeks, I would add another two or three fish and repeat this process until all fish were moved. I fear,, (almost certain) that adding the majority of these fish too quickly, with or without seed material and or bacterial supplements,, will or could result in sick and or dead fish.


If I used the Hatchets, Mollies and Platies would that be okay at first? The Mollies and Platies are all males andI haven't done my reaserch on Hatchets (I was planning a 100gal tank for all of these fish he has placed in the 12 and I now have to home in the 35 long I have.) The fish he has in the 3gal will be re-homed into my 10gal (Again, I was planning a larger home, of around 55gal for these fish.) Could I use the three Balloon Mollies to cycle that tank? Would purchasing the Seachem Stability and adding it to the tank as the fish are introduced help with cycling? I would like to be adding these fish as close together as possible, but I don't want to stress the tank. would adding fish every week be okay? Like, this:

First Friday: Hatchets, Mollies, Platies
Second Friday: Bettas, Corydoras, Pencils
Third Friday: Angelfish, Honey Gourami, Ropefish
Fourth Friday: Red-Tailed Shark, Ghost Knife

I'm going to have to hold off on plastic plants and such until I get more money. (I do have a birthday coming up in October.) I will place clay pots and I have a Cave-like decoration I could put in as well as a glass vase. Hopefully this will be enough for the RTS and GK to establish territories. I have like three small plastic plants and my grandmother may have a few (this used to be her tank) so hopefully I'll have /something/ to create broken lines of sight. 

I am sorry this is such a hectic situation.


----------



## British (Aug 8, 2009)

Byron said:


> Using fish you don't want to cycle is not sensible; it risks introducing pathogens, waste, parasites... for nothing.
> 
> I've told you what I would do, if you don't believe me I can't help that. I and many others have cycled tanks with fish and never lost one or caused any stress other than the stress of moving the fish which will occur however you do this. I just set up a 115g tank last month and put 112 fish in it the day after I filled it. Five weeks later not one fish dead; no signs of any stress throughout and ammonia and nitrite were 0 every single day; nitrates have been 10 since the first week (normal for all my aquaria). Several years ago I had an emergency and had to drain my 115g, clean everything (gravel, rocks, plants, new filter media), refilled it, added Cycle (then), put all 130 fish back in--all the same day (in 12 hours, a lot of work). Not one loss. I can assure you I would not mislead anyone into endangering their fish.
> 
> ...


Okay. I am just worried about adding all of these fish at once. This is a lot of fish for my small tank. I haven't even gotten money to purchase another filter (I currently only have a UG). I have a small filter we had for my 5gal a while back, but it's nothing of major strength and it is missing a few parts. I could put in my bubble wand to help circulate water as well as around three airstones if it would help. How often should I do water changes on this tank and of what amount?


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

Fish in the tank. Time for SUPERBAC ! A bacterial product that cycles quickly outperforms tetra safe start and all others. Another forum polled it and it's said to work overnight ! I had great results with it myself. Sold at bigals.

This is a similar but newer product that Byron recommends. He is right it is what to do and think of the $ you'll save on testing and no daily wtaer changes !


----------



## British (Aug 8, 2009)

That isn't too large of a load on a newly cycling tank?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

British said:


> Okay. I am just worried about adding all of these fish at once. This is a lot of fish for my small tank. I haven't even gotten money to purchase another filter (I currently only have a UG). I have a small filter we had for my 5gal a while back, but it's nothing of major strength and it is missing a few parts. I could put in my bubble wand to help circulate water as well as around three airstones if it would help. How often should I do water changes on this tank and of what amount?


I do understand your worry, and no one can blame you for wanting the best for these poor fish. [When I had that emergency I mentioned, the action I took was recommended by the Curator of Freshwater Fish at the Vancouver Aquarium, and I remember his words when i expressed surprise at the suggestion...let's face it, the fish are slowly dying now, getting them into fresh water free of the toxin can't be any worse that what they're under now.] Many still hold the view that tanks can only be cycled in weeks, but that is simply not supported by scientific fact. I earlier mentioned Diana Walstad's advice, and I could cite many others. And this is no reflection on 1077's suggestion, I value his advice highly; I agree that going slower (or starting with fewer fish in a normal new tank) would be preferable, but we have an emergency here, and even with daily pwc in the 12g it is not a good situation and there can be long-term detrimental effects n the fish's health.

Anyway, to your questions. Airstone and bubble wand is a good idea. The UG filter is actually the best in this situation as it provides the large surface area and pulling the water through the gravel will get the bacteria spread out and working. If you are buying gravel (I think you mentioned this) get the smallest grain size you can, regular aquarium gravel that is inert (won't change water chemistry like marine gravel or rift lake cichlid gravels, dolomite, coral, etc will). More surface area, better filtration with UG, and better for plants if they are in the picture down the road.

Once the fish are in the tank with Stability, you add it every day for a week. I do the normal (for me) pwc every week, but as you have a lot of fish for the volume, daily pwc of 25-30% may be advisable. And I would monitor the situation carefully. Watch the fish; I don't know what condition they are in now (I can magine though), but I would expect them to perk up considerably in the new digs. Add the daily dose of Stability right after the pwc. You can't overdose, in fact, I wuld probably double the initial dose under the circumstances. It will take care of the ammonia/nitrite problem, but there are other issues with too many fish in too little water, and the pwc helps with that.

Once a tank is settled, weekly pwc of 30-50% is advisable, but this is with a correctly-stocked tank.

Byron.


----------



## British (Aug 8, 2009)

Okay. If I add one capful of Seachem a day, (this tank is 35 gal long) adding these fish as I said, but instead of every Friday, adding them everyday, would it be okay? I would add the seachem one day, let the tank run for 24 hours, add it again the next day, and add the hatchets, mollies and platies. then the next day add it and some more fish, ect. This would be okay, correct?

I was planning on PWCs as needed, but DEFINATELY once a week. Twice if nessicary. The pea gravel is all I can afford and it is small.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

British said:


> Okay. If I add one capful of Seachem a day, (this tank is 35 gal long) adding these fish as I said, but instead of every Friday, adding them everyday, would it be okay? I would add the seachem one day, let the tank run for 24 hours, add it again the next day, and add the hatchets, mollies and platies. then the next day add it and some more fish, ect. This would be okay, correct?


You add the biological supplement just before you put fish in. It is live bacteria and it will immediately colonize surfaces and look for food--ammonia from the fish. Nitrosomonas bacteria consume the ammonia, converting it into nitrite, and the nirtospira bacteria gobble that up, converting it to nitrate. Your pwc dilutes the nitrate whihc is only toxic at very large amounts. The bacteria have to have food, and if there is more they will multiply by binary division which they can do in 7-18 hours, so every day you will have double the bacteria that were in there the day before--provided they have ammonia and nitrite, which the fish will provide we can be assured.

As for amount, I think it is 1 capful per 10 gallons on day one, then 1 capful per 20 gallons on each of the following 6 days. I would double this, it can't hurt.

If you can manage keeping the fish alive in the old setup while you move them day by day, fine. It will ease your mind, so go for it.

Byron.


----------



## British (Aug 8, 2009)

What if as I introduce them to the new tank, I keep them in larger plastic bins, treated with Seachem and have small disposable filters on them? I would definately keep them separated according to agression. Also, are all of these fish fairly hardy?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

British said:


> What if as I introduce them to the new tank, I keep them in larger plastic bins, treated with Seachem and have small disposable filters on them? I would definately keep them separated according to agression. Also, are all of these fish fairly hardy?


I wouldn't do the separation bit. Yes, some of these fish are basically not compatible with some of the others, but at this point that is the lesser concern. And your bacteria in separate bins with individual filters...not good in my view. I assume you realize that very shortly you are going to have to divide several of these fish to their own tank or give them to a store or another aquarist who can manage them. There are fish in this group that would, if they were in normal good health, have made a meal of the pencilfish and hatchets, and depending upon their size the mollies and platys, long before now. But the immediate problem is keeping them alive now.

No, most of them are not particularly hardy; but it is amazing how the will to live carries them through adversity. Of course, we can't tell what irreperable damage has already been done internally. Some fish can tolerate toxins for quite a time until the system just quits, even after things are made right.

Byron.


----------



## British (Aug 8, 2009)

Okay. I may be going to pick up the gravel and Seachem tonight. We /may/ be able to pick up most of the fish tomorrow, and all the ones we can get will be some of the the less agressive ones. I will be rinsing the gravel very well and placing it into the tank tank tonight with water treated for cholorine and chloramine using our usual water conditioner. I will let the tank run with the treated water tonight, and tomorrow if we can go get the fish, I will be adding the Seachem (five cap-fulls?) right after introducing the first fish. I know how to bag fish, and will be letting them float for 10 minutes before opening the bags, clipping them to the side of the tank, and removing water from in the bag, and adding it from the aquarium. I will be doing this until I feel comfortable with the amount of water I've replaced, and then I will be netting them into the tank. This is such a major amount of stress on my part. I'm starting my freshman year of high school in three days. Does the above plan sound manageable? I'll probably be getting the Mollies, Platies, RTS, Angel, Honey, maybe the pencils and the snail. I'll add the Seachem to the tank housing the rest of the fish, and continue with my water changes, but I will be doing them every-other day and adding two cap-fulls every day for a week and then one for three days. I probably won't be able to take the others until I get the $20 the lady I babysit for owes me but she's been a little low on money lately. Hopefully I can watch my brothers for some more money soon. (I have to pay for a portion of the gas my mum uses to take me places.)


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

British said:


> Okay. I may be going to pick up the gravel and Seachem tonight. We /may/ be able to pick up most of the fish tomorrow, and all the ones we can get will be some of the the less agressive ones. I will be rinsing the gravel very well and placing it into the tank tank tonight with water treated for cholorine and chloramine using our usual water conditioner. I will let the tank run with the treated water tonight, and tomorrow if we can go get the fish, I will be adding the Seachem (five cap-fulls?) right after introducing the first fish. I know how to bag fish, and will be letting them float for 10 minutes before opening the bags, clipping them to the side of the tank, and removing water from in the bag, and adding it from the aquarium. I will be doing this until I feel comfortable with the amount of water I've replaced, and then I will be netting them into the tank. This is such a major amount of stress on my part. I'm starting my freshman year of high school in three days. Does the above plan sound manageable? I'll probably be getting the Mollies, Platies, RTS, Angel, Honey, maybe the pencils and the snail. I'll add the Seachem to the tank housing the rest of the fish, and continue with my water changes, but I will be doing them every-other day and adding two cap-fulls every day for a week and then one for three days. I probably won't be able to take the others until I get the $20 the lady I babysit for owes me but she's been a little low on money lately. Hopefully I can watch my brothers for some more money soon. (I have to pay for a portion of the gas my mum uses to take me places.)


I think your plan is very good. And I agree with first moving the smaller fish you've listed; frankly, they will be the least trouble as they will get along with each other. The others are to varying degrees predatory (even angels are known to consider small fish as food) although if still small in size this will be less of a problem for the present. There are water parameter issues down the road, but first things first.

Good plan though, and I wish you good luck. I really do think this will work; the only unknown is the extent of damage already done, but none of us can turn back the clock. Let us know how it turns out.

Regards, Byron.


----------



## British (Aug 8, 2009)

The angel is the size of a quarter at the largest. I'm surprised it's even still alive. I'll update later if I get my gravel and everything running. Thank you for everyones help, especially you, Byron. 

Sincerely,
British


----------



## British (Aug 8, 2009)

Okay, so my mum had a fit today and were gonna have to 'cycle' my tank for three days before I can add fish. She also had a fit about the amount of fish. My grandparents are coming over tomorrow to help get the UG hooked up. My step-father and I double-rinsed the gravel and I purchased the Seachem Stability. I won't be adding as many fish as I planned at one, due to my mum's fit. I'll probably only be adding maybe the mollie and/or platies and the angel. Then the hatchets when she gets over that. She stresses about everything. My mum and grandfather don't believe me about the Seachem so this is going to stress ME out and take longer. She also thinks by putting all these fish in here one of them is going to get a disease and kill all the others. She putting me on my last nerve. Such a stressful thing this has to be. -sigh-


----------



## British (Aug 8, 2009)

We got everything set up today. I don't have many plants, but I have a few cave-like rocks and it's all I can afford. I'm going to be adding some of the fish on Saturday hopefully. I have to take the Seachem back. This is stressing me out. The water is treated and the tank is running. I will be adding the angel, mollies, platies and the RTS on Saturday. Other fish will be moved when I get more money. 

(GOOD PERSONAL NEWS! My boy, Dillon had a safe trip back from New Mexico!)


----------

